# Box spring Fix



## 007pecker (Aug 20, 2013)

hi, PLEASE HELP 
my 1st project ! 
i recently purchased a cheap Queen bed set , and go figure the box spring wood cracked and broke everywhere  which caused the mattress to sink ! 
Questions :
1. my Box spring size is 59 1/2×79 what size wood will i need ?
2. what kind of wood will i need to replace broken wood ? (ply,lumber etc.) 
3. also what materials will i need ? (nail,drill etc.) 
4. is it cheaper to just by new box spring or rebuild box spring ?
Things U should Know : 
My store of choice is Home DepoT ! 
1. i own most common tools nails,drill the basic's
2. mattress still brand new & box spring despite wood breakage !
3. I NEED HELP lol  but seriously ! 
THANKX


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

IMHO you would be better off buying a new box spring. I am currently shopping for a new queen mattress for a platform bed and have found that there are some really cheap box spring units out there. Your time and materials are worth more trying to rehad a box spring than to just buy a new cheap one. Just my opinion based on what I would do.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

I would just eliminate the box spring and make a mattress support out of plywood. I did this about 17 years
ago and have been sleeping fine, of course, I prefer a firm mattress, so this might not work for you if you 
prefer a soft mattress.


----------



## Thalweg (Jan 27, 2009)

This is a simple fix. I've done many of them. Open up the dust cover on the bottom of the box springs. Measure how wide the broken wood is. Get yourself some strips of wood about the same width as what is broken, or wider if you've got room. 3/4" plywood would be the strongest, but you probably don't have the ability to rip it to size, so you can get pine or poplar strips at Home Depot close to the dimension you need that won't need ripped. They'll work fine. Cut them to length as long a you can. It's best to put the reinforcements on the inside of the frame so you don't effect how the springs sit on the bed frame. You'll probably be limited by cross braces. The important part will be glue. Get some good wood glue. Yellow Titebond I, or Elmers wood glue will be adequate. Put a good coat on your reinforcement piece, and screw it in place. You shouldn't need clamps as the screws will hold things together while the glue sets up. Let it sit for half a day, staple the dust cover back in place, and you're in business. Easy-Peasy.


----------



## 007pecker (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks Everyone !


----------



## Loco (Aug 11, 2013)

Box springs are Uniquely American ( stupid). They are a completely useless. You can't even buy them in Latin America. Not even in the highest end stores. 
This really irritates incoming brainwashed gringoz dying to piss away another $300 for no good reason whatsoever. That and their crappy litte frames that aren't even usable angle iron. 1/2 a century and I've yet to figure out their content. They do however mingle nicely with the " solid hardwood" American " furniture' consisting of knotted plywood or bonded sawdust with a .065 layer of red oak veneer.

Post 6'10" 
King.
Headboard. 2 inch solid mahogany, one piece of wood( the log was about 6 feet across and 14 feet long









. We had to assemble it in the room from five pieces.
Approx weight : Buick Electra225 Wagon.


----------



## Loco (Aug 11, 2013)

Cute lil feller.


----------

